# Lake Erie kayakers, I have questions



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey gang, so I have a few kayaks, a gheenoe, and a tracker fishing boat. I have seen reports of guys who go out walleye fishing in kayaks and small boats on Lake Erie. I live near fairport. My boat isn’t setup for trolling, and to be honest, I’d rather drift and cast anyway. It might just be me, but I suck at catching walleye shallow. What methods are you guys using to put a few walleyes on ice, is it a night time thing? I’m just getting back into conventional fishing, been on a fly fishing only bender for about 10 years. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

People troll for walleye out on the lake. Best method get ur boat set up


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Use you kayak along the breakwall but far enough away from the shore fisherman.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Yak at night


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Man, I'd avoid the Cleveland area like the plague. Just too many boats, plus some real idiots,
out there. I don't have enough faith in other people to hit that with a kayak right now.


----------



## john32wb (Dec 20, 2014)

I kayak out of Ashtabula most often as it's close to where I live but I just went before work last week out of Geneva too. I troll mostly but have played around drifting or casting weight forward spinners this year.

So far this year I haven't marked as many fish in large numbers as last year. I go out about 1.75-2.0 miles to about 48-50 ft. and trolled around for total trip of 5.5 miles and got 3 keepers, some dinks and sheephead. Heard of a kayak fisherman getting full limit out of Walnut Beach (Ashtabula) under 42' of water. 

Just watch wind reports, wave reports, and weather reports and know when to pack it in. If lake is calm though no problem getting out to some deeper water and get some nice looks from the boaters out there too!


----------



## thegrump1 (Jan 20, 2011)

fontinalis said:


> Hey gang, so I have a few kayaks, a gheenoe, and a tracker fishing boat. I have seen reports of guys who go out walleye fishing in kayaks and small boats on Lake Erie. I live near fairport. My boat isn’t setup for trolling, and to be honest, I’d rather drift and cast anyway. It might just be me, but I suck at catching walleye shallow. What methods are you guys using to put a few walleyes on ice, is it a night time thing? I’m just getting back into conventional fishing, been on a fly fishing only bender for about 10 years. Thanks for the tips.


kayak fishing on lake erie even on a calm weather/water day can still be risky, especially if you are by yourself. My Buddy has a hobie Pro angler, know to be a very stable kayak, but still managed to flip it on a day with waves less than a foot. Seems he was leaning over to net a fish when a larger boat drifting near him decided to move and threw out a large wake as he was trying to quickly get up on plane. The wake hit him broadside as he was leaning over. You can guess what happened. SO don't let calm water lull you into a false sense of security if you're on the big lake in a yak. Also, fishing with a buddy is best.


----------



## Solitude57 (Feb 16, 2015)

I’m new to kayak fishing and am the only one of my buddies to move from a boat to a kayak. Anyone know of any groups that go out on Erie? Safety in numbers!


----------



## john32wb (Dec 20, 2014)

thegrump1 said:


> kayak fishing on lake erie even on a calm weather/water day can still be risky, especially if you are by yourself. My Buddy has a hobie Pro angler, know to be a very stable kayak, but still managed to flip it on a day with waves less than a foot. Seems he was leaning over to net a fish when a larger boat drifting near him decided to move and threw out a large wake as he was trying to quickly get up on plane. The wake hit him broadside as he was leaning over. You can guess what happened. SO don't let calm water lull you into a false sense of security if you're on the big lake in a yak. Also, fishing with a buddy is best.


Agree 100%. Why I look at all three (weather, wind, wave reports, lake cams) and still will go to lake and make determination if I will send off or not. Wish I had a SOT yak so I felt a little more comfortable if I was to take a spill but haven't yet. Big thing is being aware of surroundings and other boaters. So far haven't really had any close calls but I fly a pretty high flag I made and use my paddles when I see a boat approaching just to be on the safe side. I usually fly solo since I don't have anyone I know who likes to yak fish the big lake but would be more than willing to tag along with others who are interested. Waiting for this heat to die down a bit first!


----------



## Eyes on te ice (Dec 7, 2018)

I fish Geneva and Bula all the time in my YAk! I use weight forward spinners as I'm drifting around out there but i always run a Flicker shad ( with a bottom bouncer or in-line weight ) when I am moving. the fish have been deep this year (until last week) so I have been going out on the big boat with a friend. I got 3 off Walnut beach ( Bula ) on the 4th and my brother got 6 on Monday or Tuesday. He has a motor on his so he got them trolling.


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Try and fish with at least one other yakker and wear bright colored clothing(orange or lime green), an orange life vest or hat at least. Troll or drift cast, watch the weather and have fun.


----------



## john32wb (Dec 20, 2014)

Eyes on te ice said:


> I fish Geneva and Bula all the time in my YAk! I use weight forward spinners as I'm drifting around out there but i always run a Flicker shad ( with a bottom bouncer or in-line weight ) when I am moving. the fish have been deep this year (until last week) so I have been going out on the big boat with a friend. I got 3 off Walnut beach ( Bula ) on the 4th and my brother got 6 on Monday or Tuesday. He has a motor on his so he got them trolling.


I usually go off Lakeshore park as I've never had any luck yet out of Walnut but I might give that a try here again. Don't mind going out to 40+ foot of water if waves are good but if I don't have to go 1+ miles out to find them I'd be happy.

I got 3 keepers off Geneva trolling the one day from 50ft to 28 ft. Usually troll by paddling (5.5 mile total that day) which is some work out so if I can cast/drift if I start marking more fish will give that a go. Haven't gotten a full limit yet or fish Ohio so hoping to accomplish that. Got 27.5" eye trolling Bula river for steelhead last fall just past the second lift bridge. Was surprised to say the least. Haven't seen any other yakers fishing the dozen or so times I've been out.


----------



## Eyes on te ice (Dec 7, 2018)

I've tried Lake Shore a couple times but it is always so busy there. I live in the Harbor so I can pop into the lake and back out anytime of the day. I've only gone 1 time this year and 2 times at Lake shore for smallmouth. Have you gotten any walleye in the bubble this year? I tried it for smallies but I struck out.


----------



## Mamps (Feb 3, 2008)

thegrump1 said:


> kayak fishing on lake erie even on a calm weather/water day can still be risky, especially if you are by yourself. My Buddy has a hobie Pro angler, know to be a very stable kayak, but still managed to flip it on a day with waves less than a foot. Seems he was leaning over to net a fish when a larger boat drifting near him decided to move and threw out a large wake as he was trying to quickly get up on plane. The wake hit him broadside as he was leaning over. You can guess what happened. SO don't let calm water lull you into a false sense of security if you're on the big lake in a yak. Also, fishing with a buddy is best.


He is okay, correct? The "guess what happened" had me concerned. Sometimes the heavier kayaks are harder to roll over once upside-down.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

As a power boater please let me recommend that if you are going any distance off shore please fly a very visible flag. We ran our boat from Ashtabula to Huron a few weeks back and near Fairport we encountered a kayaker that was a couple miles out in a blue/green yak with nothing about him that made him stand out, at all. I pay pretty close attention, and have a pretty advantageous fly bridge seat view, but was pretty close to him before I picked him up and my first thought was 'holy crap is that risky'. You guys have every right to be out there as I do, I have zero issue with that, just please be careful and don't get crushed.


----------



## john32wb (Dec 20, 2014)

Eyes on te ice said:


> I've tried Lake Shore a couple times but it is always so busy there. I live in the Harbor so I can pop into the lake and back out anytime of the day. I've only gone 1 time this year and 2 times at Lake shore for smallmouth. Have you gotten any walleye in the bubble this year? I tried it for smallies but I struck out.


Maybe...what is the bubble though? 

Usually when I go out of lake shore I go of the east part of the beach then kayak out straight til I hit deep enough to start trolling and usually work my way towards harbor mouth.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Its 1.8 from the beach to the breakwall in Fairport. I flatline #5 flickershads. Blue and chrome has been best. Heard of some people casting harnesses and getting them. Got a couple each time I went out. Not a limit yet. Mixed bag of a little of everything. Geting small walleye or 20+ inchers.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I forgot to add I have 11 fish ohio sheephead in 4 trips. Largest is 27 inches. They will take you for a ride


----------



## thegrump1 (Jan 20, 2011)

PapawSmith said:


> As a power boater please let me recommend that if you are going any distance off shore please fly a very visible flag. We ran out boat from Ashtabula to Huron a few weeks back and near Fairport we encountered a kayaker that was a couple miles out in a blue/green yak with nothing about him that made him stand out, at all. I pay pretty close attention, and have a pretty advantageous fly bridge seat view, but was pretty close to him before I picked him and my first thought was 'holy crap is that risky'. You guys have every right to be out there as I do, I have zero issue with that, just please be careful and don't get crushed.


couldn't agree more. I let one of my buddies have it when he showed up with a green kayak, no flag and a stone colored life vest. I asked if he was trying to be invisible to power boaters and I reminded him there is a reason planer boards are orange or yellow and it's not because fish prefer those colors


----------



## thegrump1 (Jan 20, 2011)

Mamps said:


> He is okay, correct? The "guess what happened" had me concerned. Sometimes the heavier kayaks are harder to roll over once upside-down.


he's fine. got some help from a nearby power boater but he said it was quite a chore getting the yak upright.


----------



## forrest r (Mar 14, 2020)

Instead of fishing off walnut beach you should try going 1/2 mile west of walnut beach. You want to fish off of highland beach. Instead of going down the hill to go to walnut beach turn left on walnut blvd and take it down to the stop sign (union ave). Go strait on walnut and you'll hit an s curve 50yds from the stop sign. you'll see a guard rail and a 100yd stretch where you can see the lake. That's highland beach. There's been 4 to 10 boats +/- 1/2 mile off shore drift fishing for walleye every day. A couple of friends of mine with boats have been saving gas and headed to highland using simple worm harnesses with gold blades/crawlers or erie deerie's and crawlers.

There not getting the big walleyes but they're limiting out every time they go


----------



## Cro-Magnon (May 31, 2014)

I am new to kayaking also and would like to try fishing with other yaks on Lake Erie. I would prefer to go out of Madison Twp. park at first light when the lake is calmer and before heavy boat traffic starts. Let me know if anyone would be interested. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey guys, for what it's worth, make sure you try a deep water reentry after falling out. I've been rolled in the ocean quite a few times and it's a necessary survival skill. The jig bite on Erie from a yak can be a downright riot, but that water is COLD. 

Lots of good tips on here about being visible, we sit low in the water and just like riding a bike, dawn/dusk are especially dangerous!


----------



## Eyes on te ice (Dec 7, 2018)

forrest r said:


> Instead of fishing off walnut beach you should try going 1/2 mile west of walnut beach. You want to fish off of highland beach. Instead of going down the hill to go to walnut beach turn left on walnut blvd and take it down to the stop sign (union ave). Go strait on walnut and you'll hit an s curve 50yds from the stop sign. you'll see a guard rail and a 100yd stretch where you can see the lake. That's highland beach. There's been 4 to 10 boats +/- 1/2 mile off shore drift fishing for walleye every day. A couple of friends of mine with boats have been saving gas and headed to highland using simple worm harnesses with gold blades/crawlers or erie deerie's and crawlers.
> 
> There not getting the big walleyes but they're limiting out every time they go


Is there parking and kayak lauching from there?


----------



## forrest r (Mar 14, 2020)

No you have to put in at walnut beach.

Just putting out there a pretty good spot to fish that you can pull up to and see 1st hand.

Knowing what to look for is a huge plus when putting in at walnut and heading west. It's also good that most of the shore is sand/beach in case you get trouble or it kicks up. You can always go to shore and walk back.


----------



## Mamps (Feb 3, 2008)

cheezemm2 said:


> Hey guys, for what it's worth, make sure you try a deep water reentry after falling out. I've been rolled in the ocean quite a few times and it's a necessary survival skill. The jig bite on Erie from a yak can be a downright riot, but that water is COLD.
> 
> Lots of good tips on here about being visible, we sit low in the water and just like riding a bike, dawn/dusk are especially dangerous!


Very well said! I didn’t find out how hard it was to re-enter in deep water until it happened to me! I spent over an hour wrestling with my yak in 6’ of water. Thought 6’ wasn’t deep until i turned around while fighting a fish. Lost a lot of tackle, nice rod/reel set up and nice sunglasses. 
i was so tired and exhausted after I got in, I did not spend one minute looking for anything (regret now, lol). I certainly had someone watching after me. 
Only a dumb a&$ like myself would store my floatation device under my seat. 

I think my ego was bruised a bit and lost some money in gear, got lucky


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

I don't stray very far off shore as I fish the rocks . It's insane out there lately because chinese virus has made a lot more boaters out on the water and frankly some are pure reckless.


----------



## john32wb (Dec 20, 2014)

forrest r said:


> Instead of fishing off walnut beach you should try going 1/2 mile west of walnut beach. You want to fish off of highland beach. Instead of going down the hill to go to walnut beach turn left on walnut blvd and take it down to the stop sign (union ave). Go strait on walnut and you'll hit an s curve 50yds from the stop sign. you'll see a guard rail and a 100yd stretch where you can see the lake. That's highland beach. There's been 4 to 10 boats +/- 1/2 mile off shore drift fishing for walleye every day. A couple of friends of mine with boats have been saving gas and headed to highland using simple worm harnesses with gold blades/crawlers or erie deerie's and crawlers.
> 
> There not getting the big walleyes but they're limiting out every time they go


Gave it a go today there. Got nice fat 24 inch keeper. 6 massive sheep head though trolling cranks. Like that not nearly the ride out to deeper water so looking forward to trying again there here soon. 

Might try drifting or casting weight forward spinners. Was hoping cranks would trigger more walleye than sheep head bite but that obviously didn’t work. Some fun fights pulling my kayak around.


----------



## Sdtactac (Sep 7, 2018)

fontinalis said:


> Hey gang, so I have a few kayaks, a gheenoe, and a tracker fishing boat. I have seen reports of guys who go out walleye fishing in kayaks and small boats on Lake Erie. I live near fairport. My boat isn’t setup for trolling, and to be honest, I’d rather drift and cast anyway. It might just be me, but I suck at catching walleye shallow. What methods are you guys using to put a few walleyes on ice, is it a night time thing? I’m just getting back into conventional fishing, been on a fly fishing only bender for about 10 years. Thanks for the tips.


I fish off a kayak exclusively for walleye. 90% of the time I’m trolling with bandits or shallow divers. Been catching walleye anywhere between 20-40’ of water. If you have a fish finder it helps to locate those drop offs where they like to hang out at especially in the early morning.


----------



## Sdtactac (Sep 7, 2018)

Solitude57 said:


> I’m new to kayak fishing and am the only one of my buddies to move from a boat to a kayak. Anyone know of any groups that go out on Erie? Safety in numbers!


Facebook Lake Erie walleye kayakers


----------



## NoCarping (Mar 25, 2015)

I fish in my yak a lot between the islands and Cleveland, usually between 20-40 feet of water. If you know your spots that can be anywhere between .5 and 2 miles off shore. I usually troll and sometimes drift worm harnesses with bottom bouncers. It seems that the main thing is to mitigate risk and be aware. I always fly a flag several feet 2 or 3 feet above my head, bring a marine radio, use orange paddles, and wear a whistle. If a chop starts to pick up I'll come in closer or all the way in. From what I understand Kayaks start to disappear to boaters with even a small chop. I also try to avoid busy areas and busier days, but sometimes if the weather is right and the fishing is good, you just have to go.


----------



## captainshotgun (Jul 8, 2009)

john32wb said:


> Gave it a go today there. Got nice fat 24 inch keeper. 6 massive sheep head though trolling cranks. Like that not nearly the ride out to deeper water so looking forward to trying again there here soon.
> 
> Might try drifting or casting weight forward spinners. Was hoping cranks would trigger more walleye than sheep head bite but that obviously didn’t work. Some fun fights pulling my kayak around.


If you are catching mostly sheep trolling, troll faster!!!


----------



## john32wb (Dec 20, 2014)

captainshotgun said:


> If you are catching mostly sheep trolling, troll faster!!!


May have to give that a go. Was going between 2.0-2.5mph based on navionics but could speed up a bit. More of a workout!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

cheezemm2 said:


> Hey guys, for what it's worth, make sure you try a deep water reentry after falling out. I've been rolled in the ocean quite a few times and it's a necessary survival skill. The jig bite on Erie from a yak can be a downright riot, but that water is COLD.
> 
> Lots of good tips on here about being visible, we sit low in the water and just like riding a bike, dawn/dusk are especially dangerous!


Completely agree with this. I teach paddlesports for a living. You need to know and be able to get back in the boat. Multiple ways to do that. First thing is wear a life jacket. 

I was leading a stand up paddle board trip tonight and a couple people had issues geting back on the board. Pulling yourself out of the water on to the boat is harder than it sounds.


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

fishingful said:


> Completely agree with this. I teach paddlesports for a living. You need to know and be able to get back in the boat. Multiple ways to do that. First thing is wear a life jacket.
> 
> I was leading a stand up paddle board trip tonight and a couple people had issues geting back on the board. Pulling yourself out of the water on to the boat is harder than it sounds.


I felt stupid falling off my kayak multiple times on purpose off of Salt Fork beach, but it was well worth it. Having the confidence and knowing what to do in the situation will save your life.


----------



## sjwano (Sep 13, 2018)

They’re coming back shallow so now is a good time to snag em via kayak near shore. During the summer when they go deep I have ferried to Kelleys island a couple times and fished off the state park beach. You can reach deeper water within a couple miles and fish the island shoals and points. Plus you can position out of the wind as needed. Smallmouth bite should be going now. Wear a dry suit and be safe.


----------



## Cro-Magnon (May 31, 2014)

Anyone have advice about wetsuits or dry suits for cold water kayaking? I would like to fish and kayak more in early spring and late fall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sjwano (Sep 13, 2018)

Kokatat or Stohlquist. Gore Tex is the most expensive but most breathable. I went with the middle level Hydrus fabric in my dry suit and it breathes well but you will sweat in warm temps/cold water situation without the right under layers. Quality of kokatat is top notch and I believe the guarantee is lifetime on most parts. I went with semi dry vs full dry as I’m ok with a tiny bit of water vs wearing the latex gasket around my neck all day. Latex sleeves are so tight I cannot imagine the neck too. Sizing for me is a little off (I’m 5’11” and 200) and it’s a bit big and especially tall for me in a large but prefer more room vs. less. If you are serious about fishing cold water it is a must and worth the money to ensure safe return. They are expensive but your life is worth it. And don’t believe the 120 degree rule, experienced swimmers have died on warm days and cold water situations. A t shirt feels great on a 65 degree winter day but 50 degree water shocks you so quick many will freeze up and not have time to recover. You have to consider what would happen if you were in the water for an extended period. Now I will go to a full wetsuit during shoulder season and into early summer when mornings are still cold and water temp is still dog day summer levels. But a dry suit just cannot be replaced by any other options. Don’t get me started with people wearing waders or “waterproof” ice/winter gear on a kayak. Woe mine today for a few hour trip, air was 45 and water was 50. Invest in good under layers. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Cro-Magnon (May 31, 2014)

Thanks. A lot of wise advice. I think the semi dry suit sounds like what I will go with. I’m still trying to come to the realization that it is necessary to invest in one despite the cost. How many years could you get out of one if you take care of it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sjwano (Sep 13, 2018)

I would expect at least 10 years. I just try to keep mine clean, hang it nicely, use a beeswax for the zippers, and if a tear were to occur, contact the vendor if its covered and get it fixed right away before its a bigger issue. I've only had mine a couple years and it looks new.


----------

